# Mario Kart 8 Tournament! (Results!)



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2016)

Good evening! Despite this pretty picture you're looking at, this is in fact a Mario Kart 8 Tournament!
With the recent races played during the Bell Tree Fair being a real hoot, I thought it would be nice 
to keep that momentum going and start up a tournament!



Spoiler: Racers



1. Javocado
2. DarkDesertFox 
3. improper
4. Superpenguin
5. yurimei
6. Candice
7. Paperboy012305
8. Jetix
9. FlyingSpaghetti
10. Azure
11. amanda1983
12. toadsworthy












 150 CC, All items, All courses(must have DLC to enter), No CPU.






 Please try and refrain from picking the same course multiple times. No one wants to play Water Park three times.











 If we meet the required sign-up's beforehand, this tournament will commence on *Thursday, August 25th at 6PM PST.*






 Before the tournament begins, make sure to have my NNID added: *SAUCExBOSS*. I will open up a room 10 minutes early and wait for all racers to join in. Racing will begin 5 minutes after scheduled time above, so get there early!






 We will be racing a grand total of 24 races, so make sure you're available for all of that time! (It won't take more than two hours, I promise.)











 There will be prizes awarded to the top 3 finalists in this contest, and they are the following:
















 First place winner gets their choice between the 3, Second place between the two, and so on. As stated, I will be participating as well in this tournament as well. If I place Top 3, I will obviously be ineligible to win one of these prizes, so they will go to the next racer in line. 


With all that being said, sign up before there's no more _vroom_! ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)​


----------



## Cress (Aug 24, 2016)

Are you saying I'm nobody
Because I would want to play Water Park 3 times


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2016)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Are you saying I'm nobody
> Because I would want to play Water Park 3 times



I'm just poking fun at the races played this evening because we almost had a Water Park trilogy on our hands and it's only fun so many times lol.

But do ya want in lad?


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 24, 2016)

And here I was looking forward to the great Water Park series. They always go so well.

I'd love to join but unfortunately Mondays aren't good for me. Good luck though!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2016)

Pokemanz said:


> And here I was looking forward to the great Water Park series. They always go so well.
> 
> I'd love to join but unfortunately Mondays aren't good for me. Good luck though!



Updated OP with a date change!

I didn't want to do it so soon, but I think it's worth a go.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll go ahead and sign up. Thursday sounds like it will be more open even though it's the first week of the semester for me.


----------



## Zigzag991 (Aug 24, 2016)

I may sign up depending if I finish all my homework tomorrow;other wise I'll be busy doing that Thursday unless you don't get enough sign ups.


----------



## f11 (Aug 24, 2016)

in.


----------



## Cress (Aug 24, 2016)

Javocado said:


> But do ya want in lad?



Er... not sure if I can make it. :/


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 24, 2016)

I wouldn't mind Water Park being played 3 times. Baby Park on the other hand would be very annoying though. 

I would like to join if there is space left.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2016)

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I wouldn't mind Water Park being played 3 times. Baby Park on the other hand would be very annoying though.
> 
> I would like to join if there is space left.



You're in! Hopefully we fill up the sheet by tomorrow.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Aug 24, 2016)

Can you _please_ have a non-dlc tournament


----------



## yurimei (Aug 24, 2016)

in! also I'd like to be in the discord server please


----------



## Cascade (Aug 24, 2016)

I'll join  NNID: Century9


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2016)

Idfldnsndt said:


> Can you _please_ have a non-dlc tournament



Next tourney will be a Non-DLC. Pinky promise.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 24, 2016)

Good luck getting a full house. I'll enter too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh, by the way, i'm not really interested in the prizes. So if I win one of the places, the next person below me can take that place.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 24, 2016)

5 slots left!


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Aug 24, 2016)

Aw! I'd so love to play but I shipped my Wii U up to my Gramp's because I just wasn't using it and we play Wii Party U there so I guess I can't join, unless I get my Wii U back in time but that's unlikely  

Hope you all have fun! Best of luck with filling the extra five seats, @Jovocado


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Bump !


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Bump! Still lookin for 4 heads!


----------



## FlyingSpaghetti (Aug 25, 2016)

Could I take part in this?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

FlyingSpaghetti said:


> Could I take part in this?



Sure thing! I'll jot your name down right now!

3 slots left!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 25, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Azure said:


> Sign me up!



Thanks for signing up! Here's to hoping we fill the final slots in the next few hours.


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 25, 2016)

I'd love to join please! Luckily my sleep cycle is messed up so 8am Friday my time can work for me lol. I suck at this game at the best of times though so won't be able to blame my undoubtably poor performance on the time and being distracted by my partner (and his curiosity) before he leaves for work.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

1 final slot remains!

Not home at the moment, but I will clear my friends list off when I do get home so I can add all of your lovely miis.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Tournament has been filled! Racing will begin roughly 5 hours from now at 6pm PST!

Make sure to accept my friend request if I don't have you on my list already. I will have a room up 10 minutes before the event begins, and races will officially start at 6:05pm PST.

Good luck and I cannot wait


----------



## Pokemanz (Aug 25, 2016)

Glad to see you got a full house! I'll try to join the next one, I need to play in the Splatoon room today lol


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

1 hour til' showtime!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll be joining in just after Splatoon hour's done! Can't wait!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 25, 2016)

Shall we start with Mario Kart Stadium first and Wii U Rainbow Road last like you did with your other tournaments?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m (Aug 25, 2016)

Too late to join?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Shall we start with Mario Kart Stadium first and Wii U Rainbow Road last like you did with your other tournaments?



Choose whatever for this one! That last time was special though because we were trying to replicate All Cup Tour.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PoizonMushro0m said:


> Too late to join?



We are filled up, man. There's always a chance someone may no show though, so I'll let you know if there's a free slot one race in.

Add my NNID just in case if you don't have it!


----------



## Tensu (Aug 25, 2016)

Paperboy is gonna wreck us all rip


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 25, 2016)

Azure said:


> Paperboy is gonna wreck us all rip


No, not really...

Forgive me if I do...


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Room is up! Races officially kick off in 10 minutes. Best of luck to all!


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hey. Been wondering. Where has your Discord server been?


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Hey. Been wondering. Where has your Discord server been?



Gave ya a link in the VM, but here it is again if ya want it lad.
https://discord.gg/mvHh3


----------



## Cascade (Aug 25, 2016)

Good games  it was really fun


----------



## Tensu (Aug 25, 2016)

Gg everyone!


----------



## Javocado (Aug 25, 2016)

Thank you all for the wonderful races! I couldn't have hosted this tourney without everyone who participated so a thousand thanks. I'll try and pull these together as much as I can, so stay tuned for the next one.

I will have results up sometime tonight.


----------



## Cascade (Aug 25, 2016)

Who is Tyler btw?


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 25, 2016)

Cascade said:


> Who is Tyler btw?



Me.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 26, 2016)

1st: DarkDesertFox - 210 Points
2nd: Javocado - 207 Points
3rd: Cascade: - 186 Points
4th: Paperboy012305 - 147 Points
5th: Jetix - 133 Points
6th: Azure - 132 Points
7th: Toadsworthy - 96 Points
8th: Superpenguin - 86 Points
9th: improper - 48 Points
10th: yurimei - 27 points
11th: amanda1983 - 26 Points

Congratulations to our winner, DarkDesertFox!






Thanks once again for coming out to race, everyone.
Until next time!​


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Aug 26, 2016)

Aw yes! Thank you! This is made my day.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 26, 2016)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Aw yes! Thank you! This is made my day.



No problemo pal! Contact me about which prize you would like!

#RosalinaMasterRace


----------



## amanda1983 (Aug 26, 2016)

Oooh 26 points that's got to be my new high score lol!!

Congratulations to the winners and thanks for letting me join in the fun!


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi (Aug 26, 2016)

Congrats on the winners! I really wished this tournament was on Friday, but then again it was my fault for not reading the thread. I basically saw Mario Kart 8 tournament and was interested without reading everything closely.


----------



## MishMeesh (Aug 26, 2016)

I hope to participate in one of these if more are held! I've only ever played with randoms online, it'd be fun to play in a group of TBTers. I've never got the DLC though so I suppose I'll actually have to do that and then practice the new tracks. ^^;


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Aug 26, 2016)

Well. At least i'm in 4th. Congrats to all.


----------



## Tensu (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks for hosting this Jav! It was real fun  Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Plushieluver101 (Aug 28, 2016)

Congratties, everyone!  Well done to the winner, @DarkDesertFox! 

P.S., how do you mention people? The '@ sign' doesn't do anything.


----------



## SensaiGallade (Aug 28, 2016)

I wish I knew about this...


----------

